# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Diellza nuk feston më ditëlindjen

## Adem Berisha

Sot më *29. 09. 2008.* do të duhej të ishte *Nata e Bajramit të dyfishtë* sepse si sot, 13 vite më parë, 
pikërisht më *29. 09. 1995*. kjo botë kishte fituar diellin e saj të dytë



*DIELLZA BERISHA*

e cila tragjikisht u nda nga jeta më *28. 06. 2006.* si pasojë e papërgjegjësisë së një të riu në komunikacion i cili për vepren e tij, më mirë do të kuptojë tek atëherë kur vetë do të bëhet prind e për gjysh as që ka nevojë të flitet, 

*Por sot, unë në vend qe të festoj :*

"Unë si gjysh të shkruaj përkujtimin
për këtë shpirt të shpirtit tim,
është më shumë se thikë në zemër
kjo vërtetë s’ka asnjë kuptim”. 
*(... Premia)*

“Për mua nuk ka më festa,
Ditëlindje e as Bajram,
shpirtin e vrarë e zemren e përvëluar
i kam sot e përherë do t’i kam”.
*(... Unë më nuk festoj)*

“Këtë Zoti e solli në këtë botë
si një mrekulli
por shpejt e mori pranë vetës
si engjëll të tij”.
*(...Lulja e përjetësisë)*

I përmotshëm qoftë kujtimi për *Diellzen e bekuar* për të cilen kalimi i viteve veç sa do të shtojë dhëmbjen dhe pikëllimin.

E përkujton dhe jeton me kujtimet e saja të veçanta babagjyshi *Adem Berisha, Rahovec.*

----------


## Bledari

Ngushellime  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bebushja

I paharuar qofte kujtimi saj :i ngrysur:

----------


## Bl3ri

Ngushellime  :i ngrysur:  vertet per te ardhur keq, dhimbjen e din vetem ata qe e kan perjetuar kurse ne tjeret mbesim vetem duke u dhen ngushellime dhe kurajo, shpresoj qe Zoti i madh t'ua hjek dhimbjen edhe pse eshte e madhe ajo.
Zoti gjithmone i mer njerezit e mire dhe engjujt sepse i duhen.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Zemërbardhë *Bledari*  dhe *bebushja*,
nga zemra *JU* falenderoj për ngushllimet që më drejtoni në kët *Natë Bajrami* në të cilen unë nuk festoj por do e pres dhe përcjellë me lotë për faqe.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Gjithashtu,  *Bl3ri 
Bl3®i*,
me shpirt e me zemër të falenderoj dhe jam mirënjohës për ngushllimet tuaja ndonse unë si gjysh e kam shuuuuumë të vështirë të pajtohem edhepse i vetëdijshëm se rrugë tjetër nuk ka.

----------


## elsaa

Gjysh Ademi me lejoni qe edhe une tju shpreh ngushellimet e mia . Zoti qofte me familjen tuaj.

Engjujt i merr Zoti qe ti kete prane vetes .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

shume bukur e ka then elsaa
Ngushellime

----------


## E=mc²

> Sot më *29. 09. 2008.* do të duhej të ishte *Nata e Bajramit të dyfishtë* sepse si sot, 13 vite më parë, 
> pikërisht më *29. 09. 1995*. kjo botë kishte fituar diellin e saj të dytë
> 
> 
> 
> *DIELLZA BERISHA*
> 
> e cila tragjikisht u nda nga jeta më *28. 06. 2006.* si pasojë e papërgjegjësisë së një të riu në komunikacion i cili për vepren e tij, më mirë do të kuptojë tek atëherë kur vetë do të bëhet prind e për gjysh as që ka nevojë të flitet, 
> 
> ...


fjalet e mia do ishin te teperta nuk kam cfare te shtoj me i ke then te gjitha une do them vetem i paharruar qofte kujtimi i saj

----------


## edona

ngushllime, humbja e njeriut te dashur dhemb shume, dhembja me kalimin e kohes po behet edhe me e madhe, diqka po te ther ne zemer sa ta ndal frymen, 
edhe une e kam humb nje njeri te zemres, prandaj ju kuptoj shume, si dhe bashkndjej me ju

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*T`i rrojene te gjith te dashurit dhe ta kujtojne!

E pa harruar!*

----------


## Adem Berisha

*elsaa, Tironcja BLN, neomatrix, edona ....*,
nga zemra ju falenderoj për ngushllimet tuaja që më drejtoni si dhe bashkëndjesinë tuaj.
Ju kuptoj se edhe *JU* e përjetoni rëndë ndarjen nga jeta të engjëllushës tonë tashmë të përbashkët, Diellzës sepse jeni të mirë, jeni zemërbardhë e me shpirt të dlirë.
Zoti ju shpërbleftë për mirësinë që keni juve dhe gjithë të tjerët që besoj se do të shkruajnë më vonë.

----------


## mondishall

Diellza mori emrin e Diellit. Dielli shtoi rrezatimin e tij jetesor, qysh diten kur Diellza u ngjit lart, lart ne qiell. 
Gjyshi Adem, sa here lind nje dite e re, nga lart lind nje buzeqeshje vogelusheje me emrin kaq magjepes, Diellza. Dhe sa here bie nata, kjo buzeqeshje bie ne gjume pas perrallave te gjyshit Adem. Dhe keshtu perjetesisht, pafundesisht......
Prane teje keto caste, Edmondi.

----------


## King_Arthur

*i paharruar qofte kujtimi i saj , ngushellimet e mia .*

----------


## jessi89

*I paharruar qofte kujtimi i saj. Ajo rron ne zemrat e te gjithve.*

----------


## Jack Watson

:i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  Ngushellime, shume e dhimbshme.

----------


## Besoja

Bashkohem me pikellimin tuaj i dashur Adem.
Pranoni ju lutem edhe ngushellimet e mia per ate humbje aq te madhe per ju.

----------


## [Perla]

Nje engjell i bukur, oh me vjen keq . Ngushellime i nderuar.Tju rrojne gjithe te dashurit dhe i paharruar qofte kujtimi i engjellit tuaj .

Perla.

----------


## e panjohura

> Zemërbardhë *Bledari*  dhe *bebushja*,
> nga zemra *JU* falenderoj për ngushllimet që më drejtoni në kët *Natë Bajrami* në të cilen unë nuk festoj por do e pres dhe përcjellë me lotë për faqe.


Separi prano ngushllime nga une!Pastaj te them qe nuk je i vetmi qe nuk feston,por une jam me e fort se Ju as nje pike lot nuk me shohin te tjeret,ani qe kam humbje te shum te dashurve jam e fort ne sy te familjarve...Pra edhe Ju duhet te jeni ashtu,mos te mendojn tjeret qe nuk i don.Respekt nga e panjohura!

----------


## biligoa

Shume i nderuar Baca Adem!
Thell e ndjeva dhimbjen ,mallin dhe nostalgjine qe ke per MBESEN TENDE, emocionet me quan deri ne lote...
Prano ngushllimet e mija dhe te Familjes sime per *ENGJULLIN TUAJ DIELLZËN!*
QOFTE I PA HARRUAR KUJTIMI PER DIELLZËN.

Me respekt te thell e teper miqesisht.
biligoa

----------

